# 25K to invest need some options



## mark1 (15 Jan 2005)

I am self employed for the last 3 years, current house value 400K 100K mortgage, 1 x house investment in Dublin, very poor pension, looking for some advice to invest 25K, not fond of stocks or overseas property.

Thanks Mark1.


----------



## JohnnieKipper (21 Jan 2005)

i'd advise buying a 1 or 2 bed apartment to rent out, either in dublin or one of the other towns around ireland.


----------



## Dearg Doom (21 Jan 2005)

The advice would depend on the investment timeframe you have in mind. You are already heavily invested in property so IMO you should really consider some form of investment in equities for the purposes of   - if the time frame is long enough. An emotional dislike of stocks is not a good reason to avoid them. See The Guide for some discussion on the real risks of stocks vs. deposits. Of course investing via a pension can have some favourable tax advantages, but it ties the money up until you retire.


----------



## crabbybear (10 Dec 2009)

This was Jan 05. If they bought that appartment - Do you lend money for negative equity ?


----------

